# The most Beautiful lyrics...



## MichaelFoster (Jan 3, 2010)

Can anybody help me find them?
I'll throw mine in.

Johnny wanna be a big star
Get on stage and play the guitar
Make a little money, buy a fancy car
Big old house and an alligator
Just to match with them alligator shoes
He's a rich man so he's no longer singing the blues
He's singing songs about material things
And platinum rings and watches that go bling
But, diamonds don't bling in the dark
He a star now, but he ain't singing from the heart
Sooner or later he's just gonna fall apart
Coz his fans can't relate to his new found art
He ain't doing what he did from the start
And that's putting in some feeling and thought
He decided to live his life shallow
Passion is love for material

And its gone... gone... going...
Gone... everything gone... give a damn...
Gone be the birds when they don't want to sing...
Gone people... up awkward with their things... gone.

You see yourself in the mirror
And you feel safe coz it looks familiar
But you afraid to open up your soul
Coz you don't really know, don't really know
Who is, the person that's deep within
Coz you are content with just being the naÂ¯ve brown man
And you fail to see that its trivial
Insignificant, you addicted to material
I've seen your kind before
Your the type that thinks souls is sold in a store
Packaged up with inscent sticks
With them vegetarian meals
To you that's righteous
You're fiction like books
You need to go out to life and look
Coz... what happens when they take your material
You already sold your soul and its...

You say that time is money and money is time
So you got mind in your money and your money on your mind
But what about... that crime that you did to get paid
And what about... that bid, you can't take it to your brain
Why you on about those shoes you'll wear today
They'll do no good on the bridges you've walked along the way

All that money that you got gonna be gone
That gear that you rock gonna be gone
The house up on the hill gonna be gone
The gold -- on your grill gonna be gone
The ice on your wrist gonna be gone
That nice little Miss gonna be gone
That whip that you roll gonna be gone
And what's worst is your soul will be gone

"Gone Going" Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally I figured out
But it took a long long time
And now there's a turnabout
Maybe cause I'm trying
There's been times, I'm so confused
All my roads
Well they lead to you?
I just can't turn
And walk away

It's hard to say what it is I see in you
Wonder if I'll always be with you
Words can't say, I can't do
Enough to prove it's all for you 

And I thought I'd seen it all 
Cause it's been a long long time
Oh but then we'll trip and fall
Wondering if I'm blind 
There's been times
I'm so confused
All my roads
Well they lead me to you?
I just can't turn
And walk away

It's hard to say what it is I see in you
Wonder if I'll always be with you
But words can't say, I can't do
Enough to prove it's all for you 


Rain comes pouring down 
(Pouring down)
Falling from blue skies 
(Falling from blue skies)
Words without a sound 
Coming from your eyes 

finally I figured out
But it took a long long time
And now there's a turnabout
Maybe cause I'm trying
There's been times
I'm so confused
All my roads
Well they lead to you?
I just can't turn
And walk away

It's hard to say what it is I see in you
Wonder if I'll always be with you
But words can't say, I can't do
Enough to prove it's all for you 

It's hard to say what it is I see in you
Wonder if I'll always be with you
But words can't say, I can't do
Enough to prove it's all for you 

It's hard to say, 
Yea it's hard to say, 
It's all for you 

"All for you" Sister Hazel.


----------



## Takun (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's have some fun, this beat is sick
I wanna take a ride on your disco stick


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 4, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Let's have some fun, this beat is sick
> I wanna take a ride on your disco stick



Ah yeah! Dance baby Dance!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 4, 2010)

This one----
Ive been in this town so long that back in the city
Ive been taken for lost and gone
And unknown for a long long time

Fell in love years ago
With an innocent girl
From the spanish and indian home
Home of the heroes and villains

Once at night catillian squared the fight
And she was right in the rain of the bullets that eventually brought her down
But she's still dancing in the night
Unafraid of what a dudell do in a town full of heroes and villains

Heroes and villains
Just see what youve done

Heroes and villains
Just see what youve done

Stand or fall I know there
Shall be peace in the valley
And it's all an affair
Of my life with the heroes and villains

My children were raised
You know they suddenly rise
They started slow long ago
Head to toe healthy weathy and wise

Ive been in this town so long
So long to the city
Im fit with the stuff
To ride in the rough
And sunny down snuff Im alright
By the heroes and

Heroes and villains
Just see what youve done

Heroes and villains
Just see what youve done


----------



## Takun (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok but seriously I really like

Joy Division - The Eternal

Procession moves on, the shouting is over,
Praise to the glory of loved ones now gone.
Talking aloud as they sit round their tables,
Scattering flowers washed down by the rain.
Stood by the gate at the foot of the garden,
Watching them pass like clouds in the sky,
Try to cry out in the heat of the moment,
Possessed by a fury that burns from inside.

Cry like a child, though these years make me older,
With children my time is so wastefully spent,
A burden to keep, though their inner communion,
Accept like a curse an unlucky deal.
Played by the gate at the foot of the garden,
My view stretches out from the fence to the wall,
No words could explain, no actions determine,
Just watching the trees and the leaves as they fall.


----------



## Keyox (Jan 4, 2010)

Shining like a work of art 
Hanging on a wall of stars 
Are you what I think you are? 

You're my satellite 
You're riding with me tonight 
Passenger side, lighting the sky 
Always the first star that I find 
You're my satellite 

Elevator to the moon 
Whistling a favorite tune 
Trying to get a closer view 

You're my satellite 
You're riding with me tonight 
Passenger side, lighting the sky 
Always the first star that I find 
You're my satellite 

Maybe you will always be 
Just a little out of reach 

You're my satellite 
You're riding with me tonight 
Passenger side, lighting the sky 
Always the first star that I find 
You're my satellite 
You're my satellite


â™¥


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

This whole album.



			
				Empyrium - Songs of Moors and Misty Fields said:
			
		

> *1. When Shadows Grow Longer*
> 
> When shadows grow longer
> and the sun sets for the forthcoming night;
> ...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2010)

(This is an excerpt from a 20-minute track)

They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe that I can feel it
There's someone, to tell you,
Amid the challenge we look
around in unison with you

Getting over overhanging trees
Let them rape the forest
Thoughts would send our fusion
Clearly to be home

Getting over wars we do not mean
Or so it seems so clearly
Sheltered with our passion 
Clearly to be home

They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe they really mean to
There's someone, to tell you,
And I just can't believe our song will leave you

(Yes: "The Revealing Science of God- Dance of the Dawn")


----------



## Sabre (Jan 4, 2010)

Broken, by Seether.
My favorite song of theirs, and one of my favorites of all. 


I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph, I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

'Cause I'm broken when I'm open
And I don't feel like I am strong enough
'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There's so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

_Is what you wanted long ago long gone from your mind
Asks a ghost in dreaming or a friend you left behind
The songs that you once loved to sing are the ones that make you cry
And wouldn't you just give it all to never say goodbye_


----------



## Stawks (Jan 5, 2010)

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground,
Try this trick, and spin it!
Yeah!
Your head will collapse,
If there's nothing in it.
And you'll ask yourself,

Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?

Way out in the water!
See it swimmin?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 5, 2010)

Some old German singer who was popular when my mom was going to high school.

The lyrics:

Da da da dadada dadada (repeat for a few minutes)


----------



## Takun (Jan 5, 2010)

Stawks said:


> With your feet in the air and your head on the ground,
> Try this trick, and spin it!
> Yeah!
> Your head will collapse,
> ...



Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Trying to talk to me, to me, to me
Tell me COY KOI


----------



## Jelly (Jan 5, 2010)

And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
But now you do what they told ya
Well now you do what they told ya


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 5, 2010)

Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!
Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!
Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!
Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!
Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!
Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!
Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!
Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 5, 2010)

[yt]Z3bCWRLS6Eo[/yt]
In a river the colour of lead
Immerse the baby's head
Wrap her up in the News Of The World
Dump her on a doorstep, girl
This night has opened my eyes
And I will never sleep again

You kicked and cried like a bullied child
A grown man of twenty-five
Oh, he said he'd cure your ills
But he didn't and he never will
Oh, save your life
Because you've only got one


The dream has gone
But the baby is real
Oh, you did a good thing
She could have been a poet
Or, she could have been a fool
Oh, you did a bad thing
And I'm not happy
And I'm not sad


A shoeless child on a swing
Reminds you of your own again
She took away your troubles
Oh, but then again
She left pain
So, please save your life
Because you've only got one


The dream has gone
But the baby is real
Oh, you did a good thing
She could have been a poet
Or, she could have been a fool
Oh, you did a bad thing
And I'm not happy
And I'm not sad
Oh ...
And I'm not happy
And I'm not sad
Oh ...
And I'm not happy
And I'm not sad


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNsvE33pRSw

Here. Don't have to watch the video, but the lyrics are unforgettable.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 5, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNsvE33pRSw
> 
> Here. Don't have to watch the video, but the lyrics are unforgettable.



I'll let Patton Oswalt speak for all of us...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 5, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNsvE33pRSw
> 
> Here. Don't have to watch the video, but the lyrics are unforgettable.



Unforgettable is right! I heard this like, 5 years ago on the radio and I think of it every Christmas.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 5, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I'll let Patton Oswalt speak for all of us...



Yeah I never heard that song before but it was really awful


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 6, 2010)

I see you, I see you.

Walking through a dream, I see you.
My light in darkness, breathing hope of new life.
Now I live through you and you through me, enchanting.
I pray  in my heart that this dream never ends.

I see me through your eyes.
Living new life flying high.
Your love shines the way into paradise
So I offer my life as a sacrifice.
I live through your love.

Teach me how to see all that's beautiful.
My senses touch your world, I never pictured.
Now I give my home to you, I surrender.
I pray in my heart that this world never ends.

I see me through your eyes,
Living new life flying high.
Your love shines the way into paradise
So I offer my life, I offer my love, for you.

My heart was never open, and my spirit never free
To the world that you have shown me.
But my eyes could not envision 
All the colors of love, and of life evermore, evermore.

I see me through your eyes,
Living new life flying high.
Your love shines the way into paradise,
So I offer my life as a sacrifice.
I'll live through your love. 
I'll live through your life.

I see you, I see you.


(Yep, I'm a nerd. Will be back with more later)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

Das fenster Ã¶ffnet sich nicht mehr
Hier drin' ist es voll von dir - und leer*
Und vor mir geht die letzte kerze aus
Ich warte schon 'ne ewigkeit*
Endlich ist es jetzt soweit
Da drauÃŸen zieh'n die schwarzen wolken auf

Ich muss durch den monsun
Hinter die welt
Ans ende der zeit
Bis kein regen mehr fÃ¤llt
Gegen den sturm
Am abgrund entlang
Und wenn ich nicht mehr kann, denk'ich daran*
Irgendwann laufen wir zusammen
Durch den monsun, dann wird alles gut*

'N Halber mond versinkt vor mir
War der eben noch bei dir*
Und hÃ¤lt er wirklich was er mir verspricht
Ich weiss, dass ich dich finden kann*
HÃ¶r' deinen namen I'm orkan*
Ich glaub noch mehr dran glauben kann ich nicht

Ich muss durch den monsun
Hinter die welt
Ans ende der zeit
Bis kein regen mehr fÃ¤llt
Gegen den sturm
Am abgrund entlang
Und wenn ich nicht mehr kann, denk'ich daran*
Irgendwann laufen wir zusammen
Weil uns einfach nichts mehr halten kann
Durch den monsun

Hey! Hey!*
Ich kÃ¤mpf mich durch die mÃ¤chte, hinter dieser tÃ¼r
Werde sie besiegen und dann fÃ¼hrn sie mich zu dir
Dann wird alles gut - Dann wird alles gut
Wird alles gut - Alles gut

Ich muss durch den monsun
Hinter die welt
Ans ende der zeit
Bis kein regen mehr fÃ¤llt
Gegen den sturm
Am abgrund entlang
Und wenn ich nicht mehr kann, denk'ich daran*
Irgendwann laufen wir zusammen
Weil uns einfach nichts mehr halten kann
Durch den monsun
Durch den monsun
Dann wird alles gut
Durch den monsun
Dann wird alles gut

"Durch den Monsun" Tokyo Hotel


----------



## Stawks (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> DU HAST etc



Breathtaking. 

Heard about your wife and kids where we slept
Felt their mouths with stitches at that were slowly lit
Capture uniform this time because I couldn't quit
Haven't felt the ground so cold without getting sick

And I'm still your fag
I'm still your fag

It's a possibility to live without lips
Kleenex love to fill right up with all the broken kids
I swore I drank your piss that night to see if I could live
But my wrists couldn't stand the light that we missed


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> It's a possibility to live without lips
> Kleenex love to fill right up with all the broken kids
> I swore I drank your piss that night to see if I could live
> But my wrists couldn't stand the light that we missed



Gross.


Wait I got some

 Roddy's daddy Denny saved every penny to buy a new guitar for Rod 
Three jobs a day, he took all his pay and went down to Dawn's pawn shop 
Dawn said, 'Denny if you buy this guitar your son will be a rock and roll star' 
Roddy tried his best, he couldn't pass the test but he knew that he would someday 
 Roddy's baby Betty, she's got a baby that she had with Rod's friend Rog 
Suckin' on a jelly donut at the deli, Betty's baby cries for Rod 
Denny called Betty said, 'Betty get ready to stay away from my son' 
Betty said, 'Denny, Rog and I are finished and Rod is my number one' 
Betty's dad Kenny talked to Betty's mom Jenny and said, 'What can we do?' 
Betty's dad Kenny, he called back Denny and said 'Betty and Rod are true' 
Betty too knows that it's true that it's gonna come true that rock`n' roll dreams'll come through


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Du Hast (all German songs are the same)


Wtf, bro. It's Tokio Hotel not Rammstein (both are awesome )


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JVUvC74D8w

I dont feel alright
in spite of these comforting
sounds you make
I dont feel alright
because you make promises
that you break
 Into your house
why dont we share
our solitude
Nothing is pure
anymore
but solitude
 Its hard to make sense
feels as if Im sensing you
through a lens
If someone else comes
Ill just sit here listening
to the drums
 Previously
I never called
it solitude
 And probably you know
all the dirty shows Ive put on
Blunted and exhausted like anyone
Honestly I tried to avoid it
Honestly
Back when we were kids
we would always know when to stop
And now all the good kids are messing up
Nobody has gained or accomplished
anything


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

"Can you feel the raindrops in the desert 
Have you seen the sun rays in the dark 
Do you feel my love when I'm not present 
Standing by your side while miles apart 

Sunshine in the rain 
Love is still the same 
Sunshine in the rain"

Sunshine in the Rain, Bodies Without Organs


----------

